# 39 Hawthorne Twin Bar



## WetDogGraphix

I had another thread, but the title wasn't quite right so I'm starting this one....
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-bar-project.81247/



 

I can't believe I've had this bike for 2 1/2 yrs, but it's time to get off the pot. I've got about 95% of the parts so no more stalling...Had some frame issues that have now been addressed (poor Brazing repair).


 
The fenders need a little help so I patched a few holes in them...


 
They are still a work in progress, 1 had been cut off on the back but it's hard to notice. They are in rough shape even after being rolled and attacked with hammer & dollie. Hopefully, I can bring them back...




The frame had a lot of binks and bonks on it but it has been brought back to glory. Color is picked, as is the design....here goes.......


----------



## Scribble

RAD !!


----------



## JRE

Way cool. Can't wait to see the finished bike.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Just doing some final work to fix some of the binks & ripples in this 79yr old bike....they really show when it's shiny, and I hate that......


 


 


 


 


 


 
More to come


----------



## JRE

WetDogGraphix said:


> Just doing some final work to fix some of the binks & ripples in this 79yr old bike....they really show when it's shiny, and I hate that......
> View attachment 832169
> View attachment 832170
> View attachment 832171
> View attachment 832172
> View attachment 832173
> View attachment 832174
> More to come



0


WetDogGraphix said:


> Just doing some final work to fix some of the binks & ripples in this 79yr old bike....they really show when it's shiny, and I hate that......
> View attachment 832169
> View attachment 832170
> View attachment 832171
> View attachment 832172
> View attachment 832173
> View attachment 832174
> More to come



That's looking really good.


----------



## Kickstand3

WetDogGraphix said:


> I had another thread, but the title wasn't quite right so I'm starting this one....
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/5-bar-project.81247/
> View attachment 830844
> 
> I can't believe I've had this bike for 2 1/2 yrs, but it's time to get off the pot. I've got about 95% of the parts so no more stalling...Had some frame issues that have now been addressed (poor Brazing repair).
> View attachment 830845
> The fenders need a little help so I patched a few holes in them...
> View attachment 830846
> They are still a work in progress, 1 had been cut off on the back but it's hard to notice. They are in rough shape even after being rolled and attacked with hammer & dollie. Hopefully, I can bring them back...
> View attachment 830847
> 
> The frame had a lot of binks and bonks on it but it has been brought back to glory. Color is picked, as is the design....here goes.......




Those bars & stem ! [emoji95]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Had some free time yesterday and sprayed some primer on a few things......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Kickstand3 said:


> Those bars & stem ! [emoji95]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Here you go. Bars & the rest of the stuff that hasn't been chromed are being done now.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Playing with colors......


----------



## stoney

Deep dark red on the left.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

.


----------



## JRE

Dark red blue darts white pin stripe


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, I had a little hiccup on the project. The rack needed some repair.....





That's done....
The fenders need a lot of work. They have tons of dings in them but the problem is that they are so flimsy, it seemed to be slowing me down with the repairs. I came up with an idea a few weeks ago, bought the parts, but let them sit. Today, before the brutal heat sets in, I put my pee brain idea into motion. I set it up to work on the back fender first......






Then I placed the front fender on.......a little shorter.....

Found the solution....




It still works for the rear fender....


This is what I used to mark the cuts, the fender dolly, worked great....


I still have to make the pieces to secure the fenders to this jig.....more to follow.
Getting closer to color.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

stoney said:


> Deep dark red on the left.




All the pics of red are all the same color, even the stripe on the one....
The one you like on the left is sprayed on just primer, the one on the right is on top of white paint.....the stripe on the other one is just 3 coats of the same color on white, then sprayed over with 2 coats of the same red....that's why it's important to do tests....
I love those test cars......about 98cents apiece......


----------



## JRE

WetDogGraphix said:


> All the pics of red are all the same color, even the stripe on the one....
> The one you like on the left is sprayed on just primer, the one on the right is on top of white paint.....the stripe on the other one is just 3 coats of the same color on white, then sprayed over with 2 coats of the same red....that's why it's important to do tests....
> I love those test cars......about 98cents apiece......



Yea I'm a painter and use those allot at work.


----------



## TR6SC

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, I had a little hiccup on the project. The rack needed some repair.....
> View attachment 835341
> 
> View attachment 835342
> 
> That's done....
> The fenders need a lot of work. They have tons of dings in them but the problem is that they are so flimsy, it seemed to be slowing me down with the repairs. I came up with an idea a few weeks ago, bought the parts, but let them sit. Today, before the brutal heat sets in, I put my pee brain idea into motion. I set it up to work on the back fender first......
> View attachment 835343
> 
> View attachment 835344
> 
> View attachment 835345
> 
> Then I placed the front fender on.......a little shorter.....
> View attachment 835346
> Found the solution....
> View attachment 835358
> 
> View attachment 835348
> 
> It still works for the rear fender....
> View attachment 835349
> 
> This is what I used to mark the cuts, the fender dolly, worked great....
> View attachment 835347
> 
> I still have to make the pieces to secure the fenders to this jig.....more to follow.
> Getting closer to color.....







I had some serious sanding to do. Full support by the plywood. Only a couple screws and it held tight.




This worked, but I think I like yours better!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Getting closer..all in primer now....I needed to prime the fenders to see the binks to repair. The pre work helped a lot...gotta do things early here before the heat sets in.....


----------



## JRE

Looking good. I need to find a rack for my Hawthorn then I can start body working mine and take it to work to do the spray work


----------



## WetDogGraphix

JRE said:


> Dark red blue darts white pin stripe




Unfortunately, the original bikes didn't have any pinstripes on them....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I bought this bike 2 1/2 years ago not knowing anything about them, I just thought it looked cool. With the help of this site, especially @fordmike65 , I think I understand the uniqueness of it and the history....I thought about posting this thread for quite some time due to the fact that the last time I showed a bike I painted, I got hammered. I decided to show my work to show the newbies not to be afraid of trying....
I am probably 2- 3 grand into this bike already, spent time & money buying all the parts,  it's never been put together, and I'm not done with it yet. I have tons of pics of OG bikes and there are subtle differences with them on the darts on the frame, and on the fenders. The fork darts are the same on all them all.  In spite of the color that I may choose, I intend to honor this bike with original graphics which will be the combo of 3 OG bikes I have pics of......
Stay tuned......


----------



## JRE

Red with blue darts would still look good.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

JRE said:


> Red with blue darts would still look good.



I agree, but not on this bike......I will only be using 1 color, yet there will still be darts....45 years of painting has shown me how to be innovative....


----------



## JRE

Nice yea I like thinking outside the box. I'm the lead painter at a place that makes metal shredders and 80ft long trash compactors and were always getting in colors that I'm thinking to myself that would look good on a bike or my next project car.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

You can really the see the high points now. A little more work on these, and a few small spots on the rest of the parts and it will be ready to end the primer and go for the paint.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I am officially tired of fenders....I got 23hrs into these, not quite sure I can bring them back. After the pic above, did a little hammer & dollie work and some spot putty. I primed some more, sanded some more, they got better......


This early AM, more hammer work, primed and sanded....a lot better....




They are ready for the final coat of primer......




They look great.......had to stop working in the garage, it's 107 today......pool and AC the rest of the day....
Paint starts in the early AM......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Paint was flying this morning......I think I'll take the weekend off from this project....
Then it's wet-sand with some 800 to get the surface smooooooth before the color goes on....











The paint can did say "Bright White"....




Enjoy the weekend.....pool time now.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, I couldn't stay away from this project....I wasn't happy with paint results...I was trying to stay with using 1 color but wasn't getting what I wanted.....Saturday I did 3 tests with different amount of coats on the stripes, then painted the same color over it all....






So this morning I did 2 more, 1 silver base for the stripes, the other ivory white for the stripes....then taped and sprayed the white base (as seen on the left pics)




The first one I sprayed was the ivory one....it was much better, more subtle stripes. The next one was the silver stripes....I paint in the shade, not in sunlight and when I went to put them on the short wall & walked out into the sun, I just went WOW. 



The left one is the silver.....My camera doesn't like this color in the sun and doesn't do it justice. That silver stripe popped.....









These next ones are in natural light, much darker and more subtle....I'm happy now....the right one is the silver....



And for the people who do have an interest in this thread, this is Lacquer paint, no clear coat......
It's 107 here right now, so it's pool time.......


----------



## GTs58

Is that translucent/candy lacquer? Are planning on doing ghost pins?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

.


----------



## GTs58

So you found out what they used for tinting the neon urethane and then tinted your lacquer.  

 

I didn't care to much for chemistry in HS, but Nikki sure turned me on during lab work.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> So you found out what they used for tinting the neon urethane and then tinted your lacquer.  View attachment 839221
> @GTs58
> I didn't care to much for chemistry in HS, but Nikki sure turned me on during lab work.



No sir, not the answer..It was an excellent question to see if the "Painters"on here know the answer.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> Is that translucent/candy lacquer? Are planning on doing ghost pins?



I forgot to show the paint...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> So you found out what they used for tinting the neon urethane and then tinted your lacquer.  View attachment 839221
> 
> I didn't care to much for chemistry in HS, but Nikki sure turned me on during lab work.




The answer is quite simple...in the mid 80's, All the jet ski racers wanted neon colors, but they are urethane enamel and I just use Lacquer. I called a House of Kolor rep and asked they had it in Lacquer. The answer was no.
I was going to lose a lot of business, and the rep and I had a convo about that....

What the rep told me was this...He said he shouldn't tell me this, but if you use Urethane paint, and thin it with Lacquer, it is now a Lacquer paint....no catalyst, no nothing. This was 1985...Being a skeptic, I wasn't sure. Nothing like getting a grand for a paint job and the paint comes flying off on the first bump in the road, or first wave.. Well it worked just fine, changed the way I paint which allows me to do what I do today....Glad I called him.
Funny, you are the first to ask that question...Not may Lacquer painters out there,  restorers go for the Urethane's.


----------



## Sven

Looking great so far!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

More progress yesterday and this morning...in spite of the color, I'm staying true to the bikes design. I am doing a combination of these two...







The top frame darts are hard to see, it's just bright outside...












These fenders, after 30+ hrs of work, look like new. Couldn't be happier..








Almost done.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Somehow I got a double post.......


----------



## JRE

Looking really good.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Took a couple of days off to let everything dry. Back to the fenders........



I was waiting for someone to ask, "Why are the fenders silver when most of the bike is white?" I learned that it's easier to make a 1/8" stripe with one piece of tape than using 2 pieces to make a 1/8" stripe. Very hard to be consistent...so....























Then paint the white back on....




I'll pull the tape this afternoon and marvel at the great lines...:eek:


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## jacob9795

Looking good...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Took about 15min this morning, before it gets hot ( 110 @ 4pm yesterday), getting the fenders ready for color....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

One more step on the fenders this morning. The one thing about Lacquer is that it's a thin paint and very easy to sand thru...With the stripes on the the fenders, I just need to knock the edges down a little bit. I hate any ridges on stripes in a paint job. Even sanding with 2000grit paper & soapy water to knock them down, I sanded thru the white (just slightly) and had to do a little touch up. Then, clear coated them. It brings out the silver & the white and allows me to smooth all the ridges before color. There is nothing like touching a paint job and not feeling any edges on the stripes.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, Monday the final paint is going on and should be completed by Tuesday at the latest.. .depends on the temps on Monday.. The quandary I'm having is do I show the pieces after being painted, or show everything once the bike is put together...not sure what I'm going to do...

*To be continued.................*


----------



## WetDogGraphix

2 hrs well spent this morning....all I can say is WOW! Another satisfied customer....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, the picture above was a slight tease, so I'll add 1 more for a taste of how it turned out....
Hmmmmm, I can't tell if the stripes are dark and the paint is lite, or if the stripes are lite and the paint is dark.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Some days you're the windshield, some days you're the bug.... I was baking all the parts today (outside in Cali in the summer). Everything was hanging, except the fenders....probably the wind..




The fenders were on top of the rack above. I went to the grocery store, and when I got back, the fenders were on the  ground..
Oh well, minor set back. About 6 more hours of work to repaint them over the next few days, no big deal..
They will be hung from now on.....
Already started.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

As I always say on here, without my glasses, I cannot read, it looks like ants. I should also not paint without them either..The color I'm using is Fire Red Pearl..I used a lot of it to do test painting, so, after a few coats on the bike, I didn't have enough in the can for the final coat. OK, have another in the cabinet. Mix it, spray it. Well.............

Hmmmmm. Let me look at the can of paint.

Apparently, Fire Red & Firethorne Red are 2 different colors (forgot I had that color), and the latter is not translucent, more purple.
Sooooooooo, take 2 this morning.






Another day in my life. Enjoy your day...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Project will start back up tomorrow...ran out of this paint to redo the frame.....


And....................then there is this....................
New Glasses


----------



## the tinker

I like it, "painting by the pool."


----------



## WetDogGraphix

the tinker said:


> I like it, "painting by the pool."




Yes sir...right now it's 106 @ 545 pm PST......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, my paint showed up. My UPS guy rang the doorbell, and when I opened the door, he was standing by the flower bed looking down at a box.. He was in panic mode.. He looks up and says 'The box is leaking paint, do you want me to return it"....No, no, no....   Some where along it's way today, the box was upside down, and having come from San Diego @ about 60 degrees, to my house @ approximately 110, it just leaked. I opened the box for us to see, all good...He walked away happy.....


----------



## the tinker

Jeez, how can you stand that heat, let alone work in it? Does it affect the application of the paint?


----------



## stoney

Man, you have the patience I don't have, let alone the talent. Looks like a beautiful color. Can't wait to see the final.


----------



## GTs58

Sorry WetDog, but I have to chuckle, just a little bit. I truly do feel your pain though, and I'm really sorry to hear this happened to your project. 

Years ago my ole Lady was a painting contractor and then I made a bad decision to help out and went to work for her. My main task was to help supervise but things were going crazy so that lead to another daily task, painting front metal doors with Alkyd, staining,  sealing and then varnishing wood and fiberglass front doors. Those and other small spraying jobs like signs and wrought iron fences around the model homes. There wasn't a day where things went without a hitch or a big disappointment. One year we painted 4 new Walmarts and a JC Penny's and these buildings were all out to town. I drove 2 hours to a Walmart just to spray the exterior doors and jambs. Got all the doors prepped and masked off and by that time it warmed up pretty good. Starting spraying and went from one end of the building to other. After the painting was done and tools all cleaned up, I walked around to the first door sprayed to pull the masking. The door was completely covered with some kind of flying hard shelled beetle, they were stuck to the paint and crawled all over the door leaving trails. This happened to every door, so all  had to be sanded and repainted. Fun stuff!


----------



## JRE

Yea it was 110 in my paint booth today. Opened up a couple paint cans that built up pressure and scared the crap out of my Apprentice when they popped lol


----------



## the tinker

I hate painting. So many things can go wrong. You can go on and on with horror stories, I know I could. Some, years later......... are really funny.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

the tinker said:


> Jeez, how can you stand that heat, let alone work in it? Does it affect the application of the paint?



I worked in it for 43yrs, hated it. I've also worked in 11 below. I'll take the heat...When it's this warm, I just paint in the morning when it 75-85degrees, & use sloooooow thinner.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

stoney said:


> Man, you have the patience I don't have, let alone the talent. Looks like a beautiful color. Can't wait to see the final.



Haven't always had "patience"...... Plus, I'm my worse critic. Thanks.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> Sorry WetDog, but I have to chuckle, just a little bit. I truly do feel your pain though, and I'm really sorry to hear this happened to your project.
> 
> Years ago my ole Lady was a painting contractor and then I made a bad decision to help out and went to work for her. My main task was to help supervise but things were going crazy so that lead to another daily task, painting front metal doors with Alkyd, staining,  sealing and then varnishing wood and fiberglass front doors. Those and other small spraying jobs like signs and wrought iron fences around the model homes. There wasn't a day where things went without a hitch or a big disappointment. One year we painted 4 new Walmarts and a JC Penny's and these buildings were all out to town. I drove 2 hours to a Walmart just to spray the exterior doors and jambs. Got all the doors prepped and masked off and by that time it warmed up pretty good. Starting spraying and went from one end of the building to other. After the painting was done and tools all cleaned up, I walked around to the first door sprayed to pull the masking. The door was completely covered with some kind of flying hard shelled beetle, they were stuck to the paint and crawled all over the door leaving trails. This happened to every door, so all  had to be sanded and repainted. Fun stuff!




Great story. It's days like that where you load all your stuff up & head for the bar....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

the tinker said:


> I hate painting. So many things can go wrong. You can go on and on with horror stories, I know I could. Some, years later......... are really funny.



 I added it to the thread just to show things can go wrong at any moment....When I looked at the cans, I just started laughing after calling myself some nice names.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

And from the lyrics of “Henry The 8th” by Herman's Hermits 
_ “Second verse same as the first”_

Out at 830 this morn, got everything out & ready to go. Taped, mixed the paint, sprayed the rest of the pieces that needed it...Outside in the "Oven" to dry up, and back in the house @1030.. 
It's Friday, ready for the weekend...


----------



## WetDogGraphix

the tinker said:


> Does it affect the application of the paint?




Well, it doesn't affect the base colors, but it will probably effect the final coat. Since my object of this paint job is for it to be a single stage job, no clear, I can sand the base coats, but the final coat being semi transparent, sanding isn't an option. The upcoming heat wave is a reason the project will stop for now. I need the final coat to flow, it doesn't with this heat. The temps now and upcoming are going to  be very high. The 10 day forecast doesn't look good. I have a weather station at my home, it's higher than the apps I have........
POOL TIME...






To be continued.........................................................................................


----------



## WetDogGraphix

We're back up and running....this mornings 2 hour project before it gets hot....100 already @ 10am.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Still waiting for a cooler day to finish. I did take precautionary steps before I do the final coats.......


----------



## GTs58

Lotsa work there WetDog. I wouldn't take any chances with doing the final color coat outside. Turn on the range hood fan and do the final coat in the cool air conditioned kitchen.


----------



## JimRoy

Nice work.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> Lotsa work there WetDog. I wouldn't take any chances with doing the final color coat outside. Turn on the range hood fan and do the final coat in the cool air conditioned kitchen.



Great idea......what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

UPDATE:
It's been brutal here lately....Yesterday was bad...



The temps aren't great in the morning either.....these are for tomorrow...not much of a window.



I may have a cool day next week.....




Wednesday looks good..........ride on..


----------



## OldSkipTooth

I have to chuckle... BKFD. I grew up in Visalia, but raced BMX in the 70’s in BKFD
Hot as hell. And if you wanted to hitchhike outta there...good luck finding a car that would pick you up before you died from the heat on blacktop!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I think I will have an early beer for not giving up.................


----------



## GTs58

What a bitchin paint job!


----------



## Bajaway

Looks fricken awesome nice


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well, while everything is drying, I need to make some spacers for the head tube, the cut-up tin can pieces just don't cut it..just need to figure out the thickness I need.  .008mm, or .016mm. 




Also time to get out some of the "Jewelry" & start cleaning it up.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Well......  .016 it is. Just need to clean up the lip & edges a little......


----------



## Robertriley

This is like waiting until marriage to have sex....I'm so anxious.  Look SUPER!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Robertriley said:


> This is like waiting until marriage to have sex....I'm so anxious.  Look SUPER!


----------



## catfish

Nice work! Love the shop!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

catfish said:


> Nice work! Love the shop!




Thanks......


----------



## the tinker

WetDogGraphix said:


> Well, while everything is drying, I need to make some spacers for the head tube, the cut-up tin can pieces just don't cut it..just need to figure out the thickness I need.  .008mm, or .016mm.
> View attachment 853129
> 
> Also time to get out some of the "Jewelry" & start cleaning it up.....
> 
> View attachment 853130
> View attachment 853132
> 
> View attachment 853133



WOW!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx

Lookin good Floyd, can't wait to see it in person at a Monrovia ride.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Update:
Project is still going....I waited too long on deciding what to do with the fender braces. All of the remaining pieces that need plating are now being plated. They should be done the first week of Sept. 
Enjoy the weekend, finally cool enough to ride a little here.


----------



## pedal4416

Your saying we have to wait longer to see this masterpiece?!?!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Early on, I had @rustjunkie lace up a ND 2 speed for this project. I later found out that it is way too wide to fit in the stays, so. I changed direction to go with a multi internal geared hub for it. Since the ND had exposed cable, and I hate the look of zip ties holding a cable housing, I tried to locate some cable holders that would fit the smaller tubing on these bikes. None out there that I could find, so, I had to figure something out. It will have both exposed cable, like the ND, with a small amount of braided stainless housing with the use of stops. Funny, no one even noticed them....


----------



## Robertriley

So sweet!


----------



## John Gailey

Your talent and patience blow me away.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Update: (for those who are interested)
Parts are at the chrome shop and should be done this week, Then the saga will continue........


----------



## juanitasmith13

Looking really good.... Don't worry about the nay-sayers; just do your art! Can they exhibit this amount of patience; have they any photos to prove?


----------



## SKPC

What rear hub are you using?   Coming along very nicely!  I like the cable stop idea to limit the length of the unsightly cable housing.  A clear drawback to multi-speed hubs on beautiful old frames..


----------



## WetDogGraphix

juanitasmith13 said:


> Looking really good.... Don't worry about the nay-sayers; just do your art! Can they exhibit this amount of patience; have they any photos to prove?



Haven't had anything but positive comments........
Thanks


----------



## WetDogGraphix

SKPC said:


> What rear hub are you using?   Coming along very nicely!  I like the cable stop idea to limit the length of the unsightly cable housing.  A clear drawback to multi-speed hubs on beautiful old frames..



It a SA SRC-3.....haven't decide what tooth cog to use yet. It's the narrowest hub I have being that the rear dropout  space is 108mm, the hub is 116mm with the nuts it has on it. I'm looking to find some thinner ones for better fit inside the dropouts...8mm = .3"......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Oh, and I just got back from the plater . The project will continue after this heat wave goes away.....104 here yesterday.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

The last of the jewelry.................


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## GTs58

Nice!

 I bet those twin bars were a real b**ch to paint being so close to each other at the headtube.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I bet those twin bars were a real b**ch to paint being so close to each other at the headtube.



Yes.................and no....when I started I saw that issue and had a concern....it worked out ok....
The nice things about these guns is that you decrease the spray pattern, restrict the trigger travel, and you point your finger and spray....
It did give me worry before I started....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Sorry for the interruption.....sometimes you just need some vitamin Sea.....to go to the Pacific Ocean to touch it, smell it, and just see it...a little trip to do just that, and some wine tasting in some of the best wineries in the world in Paso Robles. Plus that I was dying here due to the fact that they were harvesting a million or so Almond trees around here. If you don't know how they do it, look  it up. They shake the crap out of them & all the dust and pollen gets up in the air. My sinuses and eyes can't take it. Also at the end of the month, they will start spraying defoliant on the cotton, can't wait!
My 2 projects for today. Stay safe on the east coast.


----------



## Sven

This is like a great novel.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Sven said:


> This is like a great novel.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Soon.........


----------



## WetDogGraphix

It's all about the little things.....and why my hair is turning grey....
My headlight bezel......





These  screws were in the truss rods and my 1/4" 20 chrome bolt wasn't going to work.....




Soooooo.....now it does....





Almost done.....if the other small things don't derail me......
Enjoy the weekend.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

In a few days, this project will be done....The front hub I chose won't fit in the fork...So I am using a NOS  ND hub to replace it that I got from @Dave Stromberger....




There will be no more pics of parts and pieces.... This project deserves a proper finish with pics, not in my shop, or in my driveway, but something to show it's beauty......and present it properly.............................................


----------



## STRADALITE

What seat are you going to be using?


----------



## WetDogGraphix

STRADALITE said:


> What seat are you going to be using?



Would you have the correct one?


----------



## STRADALITE

WetDogGraphix said:


> Would you have the correct one?




I do have the correct one but it’s not finished.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

STRADALITE said:


> I do have the correct one but it’s not finished.



This one?


----------



## John

Nice build.
I have parts to one of those seats


----------



## cyclingday

Josh, if you think you can build one of those seats out of the parts John made, I'm interested.
I bet you could get at least four orders for those right here in So. Cal.
I need one for your old bike.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

STRADALITE said:


> What seat are you going to be using?



Looking at this add..........




I have these two seats for now, not sure which I will use.....


----------



## rebirthbikes

I love this thread and your determination!! The paint job is incredible and I cannot wait to see the finished version!!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

One of the issues that was giving me heartburn was the fact that I had committed to the shifter being on the handlebars, and because the grip area is only 4 1/2" long, wouldn't allow for a grip to be used. I didn't want to use a wrap......





So I got a couple of different shifters....The end shifter just didn't do it for me....The one on the right was thinner and I was hoping to get it around the crossbar without breaking it.....not sure I could have...grip wouldn't fit if I didn't..





Well, as I was walking to go inside of the place re-spoking my expensive front wheel again, I
noticed some beach cruisers outside with twist shifters and it caught my eye. Behind the shifter was a shorter grip, with a longer one on the other side.......*light bulb moment*....they only had a set of odd colored ones there, so I went home and ordered some..





WOW...I'm ready for fall. It's still too hot to work in the shop...it's 99....... and black tires it is....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Rear wheel in.....

  Brake arm strapped down.......

Chain on........ 

 Rack on............

     Drop stand attached and working  ..... 


I now know why alcohol was invented......so close. I will know next time.....luckily I have one that will fit into the catch just right...off to the plater tomorrow for a little Zinc plating.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Almost done, waiting on the grips is all....then
A little tease.........


----------



## juanitasmith13

You realize those handlebars make trouble for me! I hate it when I covet something someone else has! This is really well done; GREAT JOB!


----------



## WetDogGraphix

juanitasmith13 said:


> You realize those handlebars make trouble for me! I hate it when I covet something someone else has!



The 11th Commandment.
"Thou shall not covet a fellow Caber's stuff."
Amen

Got the grips Wednesday afternoon and got everything installed on Thursday, Bike was done.....Was going to go to a Thurs. evening car show at a nearby watering hole. I checked all the nuts and bolts on it were tight and in place. Was checking the thumb shifter when snap, it broke. No problem, I'll get online and have 1 in a day or two..Nay,nay. 10 days to a week for one on most sites. What? Found one at this place.... BensCycle, Thursday morn about 9:32am PST. Ordered with expedited shipping with UPS, be here in a couple of days...I got up the next morning, checked my email and no tracking # yet....so I replied to the order confirmation asking about a tracking #...here is the response I got. (This also happened to me 2 weeks ago, but I forgot)




I think I will now remember that when you order anything that uses UPS for shipping, order on Monday-Wednesday....
Drew handled this very, very well and shipped it expedited USPS.....and refunded the difference in shipping. Couldn't be happier..I will go back to his site. 
So, when the shifter arrives, I will put on my "Kid Gloves", and handle it accordingly. Final pictures to follow.....


----------



## GTs58

When is your birthday, I'll send you a rabbit's foot.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

GTs58 said:


> When is your birthday, I'll send you a rabbit's foot. View attachment 879764




 My whole life has been 2 steps forward, 1 step back..........I wouldn't recognize anything else..


----------



## juanitasmith13

THAT my friend, is REAL time progress! Your results are outstanding.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Not quite sure what's up with the post office, but my shifter has been here since Saturday morning, hasn't been delivered. Why is it just sitting there, wherever "there" is.  If it doesn't show up today, I'll have to track it down......


----------



## WetDogGraphix

A few loose ends to tie up and the final pics will flow...(WHEW!)


----------



## GTs58

Two steps forward,  and not one step back from here on out!


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## SKPC

Beautiful! A lot of work pays off..


----------



## Scribble

I'm in love 

May I post this to my Instagram? I'll tag you if you have an account.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Scribble said:


> I'm in love
> 
> May I post this to my Instagram? I'll tag you if you have an account.



Sure, no Instagram for me....


----------



## KingSized HD

That paint is awesome! Beautiful bike.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

I started all of this not knowing where it would end up, or how people would react to it. I also wanted to show what goes into some of the projects seen on here, and why restores cost so much money...
I just wanted to thank all for the comments, especially when I was ready to give up. There was so much going on behind the scene. A little bit of health issues that have been cleared up, and some odd paint issues that I think I told 1 person here....
I spent 127 hours on this project, 43hrs on the fenders alone.(not counting the repaint)..I could have just slapped some bondo on them and been done in 2.5 hrs.Instead I went with a roller, dollies, spot putty to find low spots, and sanding primer. They look brand new.
















There was an odd issue with the paint. So much so that I had to paint the fenders 4 times.. I've narrowed it down to the White, which I think was a Poly Urethane, not a Urethane enamel...It wouldn't dry, and I couldn't re-paint over it...I had to take all of it off down to the original primer each time. I didn't do that for the frame, so it still has issues..
Note to self: if you fixing a small dent where the crank may have hit the frame, take note and figure a way to fix that...





I will say that having the fender braces Zinc plated turned out quite well, but another lesson was learned. Even though they were blasted, they still had small rust pits on them. Take some time with a sander and smooth them out..





Because of the paint issues, I decided to go with a threaded fastener to use on the fender to braces....#6 x 3/8" Stainless Button Head with lock nuts  & small hard fiber washers underneath.....



And the rest of the pics of some of the little details that kept me going......

























Thanks all......................on to the next project.


----------



## cyclingday

Nothing short of Magnificent!
Thank you for taking us along for the ride.


----------



## WetDogGraphix

Just to sum it up.......


----------



## WetDogGraphix




----------



## JLF

Bravo!  A real page turner with a happy ending.  Great work!  My personal take away?  I need to ‘learn’ myself some patience.


----------



## Hammerhead

@WetDogGraphix  Beautiful bike and an AWESOME job. A Masterpiece.
Hammerhead


----------



## juanitasmith13

KUDOS!!!


----------



## TR6SC

Superb!!


----------

